# My new Puppy through a new lens [Photo]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My new lens arrived today. It is a portrait lens and I am LOVING IT!!!!!! I am supposed to get the intro lesson next Sunday, but the master gave me a quick pre-intro lesson today. 

I snapped some portraits of few humans this afternoon, but as far as my sharing always went in the internet, I share fluffs or other pets. And since the day is over (night time where I am), the lightning isn't the best inside. So I will have to wait till tomorrow for better light for the malts' portraits. 

There is one creature, I couldn't wait to snap his photo till tomorrow, so I took his portrait with my new lens this evening. It isn't the best photo quality this lens can produce, but considering the fact that I did not use a flash for it (no external or built in flash used), its indoor capability for no good light ROCKS!!!! 

I introduce you to my new puppy (scroll down): 


































bellow was the conversation that made me discover that the creature above can fit of a new puppy.....with barking issues :w00t:

My Mum: "Dante de Rose was barking today"
Me: "What? barking??? That's a bird, mum" 
My Mum: "he's a parrot who learned it from Snowy and Crystal whenever they bark when the bell rings!". 

I did not imagine that Dante will learn the barking sounds from the malts. The thing is, with S&C, they only bark at the door bell. Dante de Rose though, blabs out all the words and sounds he learned more often. so "WOOFING" was the last thing we wanted him to learn. So far, I did not hear him bark after I returned this evening. My mum did hear him this whole afternoon, so I am expecting it now, but didn't ever imagine that the bird will be barking :HistericalSmiley:

Anyways, that was the very first portrait I take of one of the pets. I will post more as I take - in better light condition. I really love this lens so far :thumbsup:

Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope your new "puppy's" bark is worse than his bite! :HistericalSmiley:
Nice work!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Kat, those photos are amazing!!! The detail I can see in Dante's feathers is so clear! I know he's beautiful in all of his pictures anyway, but these are great. I can't wait to see more pictures when you have more light. I have to say, having another one in the house barking wouldn't be my first choice though - LOL!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful portraits! I'd love to see video of your new pup barking!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Kat, I have to warn you...

We used to have 4 parrots. A blue & gold Macaw, an African Grey, a Mexican Redhead and a Cockatiel.

The African Grey learned to call the dogs to go for a walk or to come get a cookie (in my mother's voice). Poor Beauj would come running everytime.

He also learned to make sound like the phone ringing, my dad's voice answering and then calling out to tell my mom the phone was for her. 

I imagine there will come a day when Snowy and Crystal will hear your voice out of Dante!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love love the pics , i feel like i can touch dante lol , and omg about him barking !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's one amazing lens Kat, I can't wait to see what it can do under good lighting. You have to get a video of Dante barking, that's too cute.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful!! LOL about the barking.

I work with someone whose husband is a professional magician. He used to take their bird with him to do shows but then when airports started locking down security, after a few trips, their bird learned to make the beeping sound of the metal detector. Every time the metal detector came near him, he would make that sound so now they can't take him on planes anymore. hehehe just goes to show how clever our pets are


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- I'm so jealous. I want a portrait lens so badly. The pictures of Dante are fabulous -- even more than your normal pics which are always wonderful.

What brand is the lens? I've been looking at Nikons.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

nonesuchandnadu said:


> Oh Kat, I have to warn you...
> 
> We used to have 4 parrots. A blue & gold Macaw, an African Grey, a Mexican Redhead and a Cockatiel.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I have a cousin who had an African Grey. They are terrific at imitation. So funny.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

nonesuchandnadu said:


> Oh Kat, I have to warn you...
> 
> We used to have 4 parrots. A blue & gold Macaw, an African Grey, a Mexican Redhead and a Cockatiel.
> 
> ...


That is too funny! Almost makes me want to get one, but I have a fear of birds (thank you, Alrfred Hitchcock).

Kat, those pics are amazing. Dante De Rose is stunning! I can't wait to see more (especially my darlings S&C). You have such a talent with photography, I'm jealous! Will you come to New York to give me a few lessons? Sweetie Bonnie and I would thank you, given my amateur rank as a photographer.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Kat what a beautiful picture. Some day I want to tell you the story of how Dusty trained me. Maybe I will PM you. Our doggies are smart and all, but those pinkies are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaazzing.

You have some special talent with a camera and with little ones.........combined it is a super talent.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat ... the pictures are stunningly beautiful! 

I think it is so funny that Dante can bark!!! I have always found it amazing how parrots and some other smaller birds can "talk" ... how do they do it??

You are so talented with your photography ... your pictures and videos are always awesome!

Hugs to you, Crystal, Snowy, and Dante!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I snapped the bellow picture this morning. Please excuse my "desperately need a bath" models. Yesterday and today were full fun "garden" time and they gave us a paw to help...and this was the result of malts being hard at work  









I haven't played with its settings yet. It was a quick one that I snapped above. I still gotta wait till Sunday to get some lens tips. Tomorrow is Sunday  and I am looking forward to it. 

Today though, we have some guests who are arriving this evening. I am taking the malts to the airport with me to pick them up :wub: It will be a cute malt surprise for them. But in about 2 hours, I am taking the malts to Jeff, their groomer, to give them a well needed groom while I go and get some work done. 

I hope everyone is enjoying his/her weekend. 

Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I hope your new "puppy's" bark is worse than his bite! :HistericalSmiley:
> Nice work!


haha this puppy is a chewer. You gotta give him lots of chewable toys. I was surprised to learn that and see how much does he love to chew on his wooden toys :w00t:

but he doesn't bite. He is a sweetie pie who loves the cuddles :wub: ...and clowning around :HistericalSmiley:

Thanks for your words about the work. I am hoping to get its full tips and tricks from Bernhard :thumbsup:



Wheatenbrat said:


> Kat, those photos are amazing!!! The detail I can see in Dante's feathers is so clear! I know he's beautiful in all of his pictures anyway, but these are great. I can't wait to see more pictures when you have more light. I have to say, having another one in the house barking wouldn't be my first choice though - LOL!


Thanks pal 

I took a quick photo with this lens this morning in a better (natural) light condition (I was too busy yesterday, so didn't get the chance). However, I haven't played around with its settings well enough, so it is still in the "discover your lens" stage. Which I gotta say is FUN :chili: and so far, I find it flippin' AWESOME! 

I heard Dante de Rose blabs the barking like imitation yesterday afternoon :w00t: I gotta tell you, one thing I thought of is, it sure wont be fun to have him barking 24/7. That will drive me nuts lol, but so far, I only heard him once yesterday (although I was expecting it, I was still surprised), so I am hoping that this sound imitation would be one of those that he learns and says *not* very often. I think it is the case here too and that it will stay this way as long as the malts don't turn into constant barkers (which I doubt that it will happen anyways - they only bark at door bell).



Madison's Mom said:


> I'd love to see video of your new pup barking!


I'll have to have my camcorder ready at all time. The only time I heard him "bark" was yesterday afternoon, lol and I pray that he doesn't turn it into his favorite thing to say. 



nonesuchandnadu said:


> Oh Kat, I have to warn you...
> 
> We used to have 4 parrots. A blue & gold Macaw, an African Grey, a Mexican Redhead and a Cockatiel.
> 
> ...


LOL that is funny! 

thanks for the warning, I don't have to be surprised by anything from Dante from now on. 



uniquelovdolce said:


> love love the pics , i feel like i can touch dante lol , and omg about him barking !


I love the lens, Liza  ... of course, love the subject MORE :wub:
Glad that you loved it too. 



Maglily said:


> that's one amazing lens Kat, I can't wait to see what it can do under good lighting. You have to get a video of Dante barking, that's too cute.


I took one photo this morning with natural light, of the messy malts. HOpe you will like it too 

I will have to keep the camcorder in my hand at all time. I heard him "bark" one time only. yesterday afternoon. I was told that he barked. I was also expecting it, but not at that particular second when he did bark:w00t: I was surprised even though I was aware. 

So far, I think that it is one of those things that he learns but does not say often because he doesn't hear it often (malts only bark at door bell and the bell doesn't ring very often as all humans have their own access in -- only in some occasions and when visitors ring the bell)I hope it stays this way :smheat: 



angelgirl599 said:


> I work with someone whose husband is a professional magician. He used to take their bird with him to do shows but then when airports started locking down security, after a few trips, their bird learned to make the beeping sound of the metal detector. Every time the metal detector came near him, he would make that sound so now they can't take him on planes anymore. hehehe just goes to show how clever our pets are


haha that is funny. Trust me, they learn what you don't want them or don't expect them to learn lol



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- I'm so jealous. I want a portrait lens so badly. The pictures of Dante are fabulous -- even more than your normal pics which are always wonderful.
> 
> What brand is the lens? I've been looking at Nikons.


That is a Nikon brand, Lynn. I've always been a Nikon lover. This portrait lens is the 105mm DC Nikkor. It isn't a new model. The first lens Nikon has produced from this model was in 1993, but it is a great one. 

I love mine so far 




MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I have a cousin who had an African Grey. They are terrific at imitation. So funny.


African Greys talk MORE often. 
Galahs (Pink bird's breed) are medium talkers. Dante de Rose speaks a lot when he wants the attention (ex: wants to be next to you but can not reach you or wanna leave his bird house)...OR when he is bored and wants some fun. He loves to dance


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> That is too funny! Almost makes me want to get one, but I have a fear of birds (thank you, Alrfred Hitchcock).
> 
> Kat, those pics are amazing. Dante De Rose is stunning! I can't wait to see more (especially my darlings S&C). You have such a talent with photography, I'm jealous! *Will you come to New York to give me a few lessons? Sweetie Bonnie and I would thank you, given my amateur rank as a photographer.:HistericalSmiley:*


haha I would LOVE to!!!!!!!! the day that I will be in NY, is the day that I will shoot sweetie Bonnie's portraits with her sweet mommy:tender: I will let you know about the plan to be in NY way ahead of time, so that you can be prepared :chili: 

You know, when this lens arrived, I was with some people (Bernhard, a few other friend with their relatives). I first tried the lens by shooting their portraits. One of the people has children, and when I sent her the photos that I took of HER, she asked me if I was able to shoot portraits of her children (who weren't there when I took her photo), and had a similar comment to yours :HistericalSmiley:



Sylie said:


> Oh, Kat what a beautiful picture. Some day I want to tell you the story of how Dusty trained me. Maybe I will PM you. Our doggies are smart and all, but those pinkies are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaazzing.
> 
> You have some special talent with a camera and with little ones.........combined it is a super talent.:chili:



I would LOVE to read about Dusty:wub:I already fell in love with her photos and her brief story. She seems to have so much character and I love that. I never knew that Pinkies existed until I met Dancing Dante de Rose :HistericalSmiley: and Dusty was the second Pinkie I meet and read about :wub:

awwh thanks for your words.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat ... the pictures are stunningly beautiful!
> 
> I think it is so funny that Dante can bark!!! I have always found it amazing how parrots and some other smaller birds can "talk" ... *how do they do it??*
> 
> ...


you gotta watch out what you say in front of these creatures, Marie. I don't know how they do it. Maybe they have a voice recorder implanted inside them :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

so now you've fallen to the 'photography' world eh? 
I've been into the work and finally get my own camera early of this year and still in the mist of learning it the correct way <3

and I realize that having a camera in my hands, anything could be a nice object but of course my 2 gals is always the center of the 'model' that I need to capture once I have my hands full of the camera!

Nice shot of S&C ^^


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - your little guy is soooooo precious!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

muchan said:


> so now you've fallen to the 'photography' world eh?
> I've been into the work and finally get my own camera early of this year and still in the mist of learning it the correct way <3
> 
> and I realize that having a camera in my hands, anything could be a nice object but of course my 2 gals is always the center of the 'model' that I need to capture once I have my hands full of the camera!
> ...


yup Muchan  I enjoy it. 

I am glad to read that it is the same with you. I am expecting lots of A&J photos :wub::wub::chili:



maggieh said:


> Sue - your little guy is soooooo precious!


I don't know which Sue you are referring to, Maggie, so I'm not sure which little guy. 

if you were referring to the pink one  .... I also think that he is precious despite the fact that he is too pink for his gender lol but I love him, my white fluffs, green turtle, colorful guinea pigs and fish and of course, the family's kitty :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - loved the shots of Dante. What amazing detail. :chili::chili: I really miss my old photography days (and I mean old - like when I was in college) when I had my Nikkormat with Nikon lenses and used to develop my own film and print in my darkroom. I used to love experimenting with lenses and light etc. Now I sound like a fossil. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: No more film, no more developing but so much great technology. But it all isn't worth anything without the talent and eye behind the camera, and that's you Kat. Such a gifted photographer. 
I'm with Linda. If that trip to NYC comes to pass you'll have model number two (Tyler) waiting in the wings I have to laugh at all the vocalizing these parrots do. I was treated to some interesting ones at Debbie (Harry's Mom's) house when we were sitting outside the house. Every sound imaginable was coming out the window and there were no people inside.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

i am glad that you liked the photo Awesome Sue. awwh and thanks for your words about the pix that i take. I really hope to take it further. I know that i enjoy it to the max!

I do think that u got the talent for photography. I remember the night shot that u once shared here that u took which i went crazy over. Then i was surprised to read that you took it with your point and shoot cam  not THAT's a person who knows how to handle a camera!! I am assuming that you will enjoy an SLR 




Snowbody said:


> .
> I'm with Linda. If that trip to NYC comes to pass you'll have model number two (Tyler) waiting in the wings


Oh boy!!! How much fun will this be :w00t: i am loving these ideas:chili: 
I would be honered to snap these cuties photos! Of course, cant miss their awesome mums too. I know for sure that I will have a blast and sure will let u know.
I was checking on flight hours the other day between Europe and NY. Turns out that it can be 7 and something hours, so there is a chance of bringing one malt with me if i made a short stay in Europe. But i will have to decide that when the time comes. Another thing i am wondering about is how dog-friendly is NY? Are these little ones are allowed in most places in NY?

I dont mind not bringing the malts(they will be fine here anyways; it will be nice to bring at least one along, but if that didnt happen, it is no big deal as i will have the chance to kiss some other super cute malts who i always wished to be able to kiss them whenever i saw their photos through my screen:wub 

I wl sure let u know about my arrival in NY sue 



> . I was treated to some interesting ones at Debbie (Harry's Mom's) house when we were sitting outside the house. *Every sound imaginable was coming out the window and there were no people inside. *


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful pics of Dante! hes so handsome!:wub:


----------

